# Curvy Copter designed by Tom van der Zanden available at Mefferts ($18)



## TomZ (Jul 27, 2011)

Recently a Chinese company copied my Curvy Copter puzzle and it is offered at various sites without my consent. I have made all possible efforts to negotiate with the company but they are not cooperating.






(note that this picture is of my original 3D printed prototype, not the actual mass produced puzzles)

The Curvy Copter is a puzzle based on the Helicopter Cube. By using cuts placed at 32 degrees, the internal edge pieces from the Helicopter Cube are revealed. These require orienting, which makes the puzzle much more difficult to solve. The curved cuts result in a beautiful pattern on the faces, which looks a bit like a four leaf clover. The Curvy Copter is certainly the most beautiful puzzle I designed!


I take it that many of you would like to buy a copy of this puzzle AND support the original inventor. I am glad that Uwe Meffert is now offering a legitimized version of the mass produced Curvy Copter for just $18 including worldwide shipping. That is less than one tenth of the price of the 3D printed original.
The Curvy Copters from Mefferts will have my unique signature on it, as well as the "Meffert's Challenge" logo. 

Click here to buy a BLACK Curvy Copter puzzle from Mefferts for just $18 with worldwide free shipping

Click here to buy a WHITE Curvy Copter puzzle from Mefferts for just $18 with worldwide free shipping

Click here to buy a TWIN set of WHITE and BLACK Curvy Copter puzzle from Mefferts for just $34 with worldwide free shipping



Please note that Mefferts is currently the only store (other than the HK Now Store which is probably not as well known around here) that is offering legitimate Curvy Copters. Any Curvy Copters sold without my signature are fakes. I hope that many of you will choose to support the original inventor and not buy fake puzzles even though their cost may be marginally lower.


This is a picture of what the real mass produced product looks and turns like. Note that the signature in this label was photoshopped as at the time of posting, I do not have a picture of the product with the actual labels on it but it should be very close.






*PLEASE NOTE:* under rule 1c of these forums discussion of copy products and where to buy them is not allowed. Please do not name any manufacturers or retailers of fake Curvy Copters in this topic. Thank you!







(note that this is a video of a 3D printed original, not the mass produced puzzle. I will make a video of the real product when I get it later this week)


----------



## emolover (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry that a KO company copied you design but its great that mefferts is producing it. I always enjoy seeing your puzzles on twistypuzzles. 

How did they get hold of your designs?


----------



## TomZ (Jul 27, 2011)

In their own words "our desinger saw one kind of cube from website". They simply copied it from the pictures and videos that are out there. Or maybe they even ordered the parts from Shapeways but I have no way of knowing.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 28, 2011)

Very neat! I'm tempted to get one once I have some money.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 28, 2011)

Reminds me of a 4 leaf clover!


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Reminds me of a 4 leaf clover!


 
ORLY?



TomZ said:


> The curved cuts result in a beautiful pattern on the faces, which looks a bit like a four leaf clover.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 28, 2011)

:fp to me. I'm tired.


----------

